# Today Walnut



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

so, today's pens gave me a hard time! But I finished these and now it is coffee break time. They are both walnut--Hay, do not put walnut shavings in the yard or flower bed--they will kill !!
Linda:doowapsta


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Those are all nice LL but I really like that first one. A real beauty! And the second is very cool -- is that a 'captured ring' on there? Very clever design.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

You never fail to amaze me!! I agree with hook on the first one i like it the best!! But i really want to try the ring that is just 2cool!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

And where is the "Cake of the Day"?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Those really look good. The inlay is great and the ring is impressive.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Captive ring, yes ! First one the inlay is a ruler ( it was in a package I received ) could not just throw it away--recycle. The cake--well they make a MESS in my kitchen & I already had walnut shavings tracked in that I had to clean--please one mess at a time. Thanks Guys !
Linda


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sweet! Love the first one


----------



## Sharkbite (Dec 16, 2004)

Very impressive work, but who's going to be able to use a pen that's bigger then a John Deere tractor?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

you're raising the bar to high, Linda, with that 'captured ring'...slightly out of my 'pay grade'....beautiful work, though...

jim


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I really like the first one also. Good contrast of woods and good forms. The second one is also nice and unusual. Did you do some burning under the ring or is the darker color natural? Fine job on all of them, but haven't seen anything from you that isn't very nice.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks !!! The dark wood, you had to notice ! I had a problem with the wood and had to use a lot of ca glue then could not get the finish I wanted.
Linda


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Oops, I though it was on purpose to make the ring stand out. That would be my story and stick with it. Either way, it looks good. Did you use CA as the finish? This is what I used on most of my pens but don't make pens very often, but love seeing them.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

trodery said:


> And where is the "Cake of the Day"?


thats what I want to know too...... Great Work!


----------

